# Weekly competition 2009-06



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' D' L' U2 R' U2 F' L2 B R2 F R' U L2 U L2 D F' D' R' B D R' U'
*2. *D' B' L2 D' F U B2 L B' U' B2 U' R U' F' R2 U R F' R' B2 L' B2 L2 B'
*3. *B2 R2 F2 U' L' F R2 B' U2 L F D' B D' F U' B R2 F2 R2 U' L B R2 B
*4. *R F U' F' L' D B' R' U' R' D2 L' D F' L2 U L' U' F R' B' D L' F2 R
*5. *R F L B2 R' D F2 L2 D L2 F2 L' D R' U B2 U2 R2 F L U F U2 L' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' D2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' B L' U' F' U2 R' D' R' B (21f)
*2. *F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F D2 B' U2 L' F L2 D' L' F2 (21f)
*3. *L' B2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R D R2 B' R' F' L D2 F2 R2 U (20f)
*4. *R' U2 R2 U2 L D2 R B2 D2 L' B' F2 U2 B' R B L2 U L2 D (20f)
*5. *D2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 L B2 D2 F' R2 D U' B' F2 R2 D' L2 (20f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Uw Rw' D F2 L2 Rw' R B R' F' L2 Rw2 Uw B' F2 L B' Rw2 Fw' D2 F D2 L' Rw2 D R F' D Uw U' B Fw F' Rw2 R2 B Fw' L' Rw'
*2. *D B2 D B R Uw L' B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' B2 R2 Uw F' L Rw' R' D' Rw' F U' R2 D' Uw' U2 Fw' D2 U Rw2 R2 D Uw U' B Fw R B2 Fw
*3. *D2 Uw' U2 R2 B Rw2 D' Uw F2 D Uw' U Rw' Uw' U' Rw Fw Rw2 F Uw B Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 F U' L Rw D2 Uw2 U Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw
*4. *B' Fw' F Uw F' Uw F2 D' B' Fw F' R' D' Uw' U' R' D2 Rw2 R2 Uw Fw' D Uw U2 B' Fw2 F2 D Uw' L Rw R' U2 L' R B Fw' R U2 Rw
*5. *Rw2 R F L Fw2 D2 F L' R' F2 L2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U R Fw2 F' Uw2 L B2 F R2 D' U Rw2 U' L B' F2 Rw2 R2 D Uw' U L2 B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Lw2 Bw' Fw F2 D' Dw Uw' U Fw' Uw U' B2 U' B Bw2 Fw F' D2 Dw Uw L B' Bw Fw2 F D' Dw2 Bw' Fw2 F L' Bw2 D' Dw2 L Rw' B2 Fw F' L2 D2 Uw2 U' L D Dw F' Dw2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 U' B' Bw' Lw Rw F2 Lw R'
*2. *Rw2 B2 Lw Fw2 Rw D L2 B Fw Rw' Dw2 F2 L' Rw B2 Fw2 Uw L' F2 L2 Lw' R' Dw Uw Bw' L Lw' Rw' R2 Dw Uw L' F Dw Uw' U' Bw' Rw' F2 Rw D Dw' Uw Bw2 F2 R Fw' Uw U' Rw2 B Fw2 L F U2 R' B' Bw2 L Lw'
*3. *D' Dw U' F2 Rw' Bw2 F' Dw2 R B2 R' F' Lw Bw L Rw R2 D2 Dw' U2 Lw2 D Bw2 R Bw Uw R' D' Bw' Fw2 D Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw Lw2 B2 Fw Uw2 Lw Fw' D' L2 Dw Lw Fw2 Rw R' B Dw' Bw' U2 F' R U2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R'
*4. *B' Rw Bw F D Dw Uw2 U2 Bw L2 Rw2 R Uw2 U2 L D2 Uw' F Uw2 B Lw D Dw2 U L' Fw' Lw2 Dw R' Bw Rw' F Lw2 D' Dw' Fw Dw' Uw' L2 U2 R F Dw' Uw2 B' Fw' Lw' Rw' Dw' Bw' R' B D' F L2 Bw' F' L' B2 D
*5. *L2 B2 D' Dw' Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw' U Bw2 D' B' R2 B2 Uw B Fw' Rw' D Lw' Rw2 U' Bw2 L D2 F Rw' R' Dw' B2 F2 U B' Rw' Fw2 Dw Fw2 F2 Dw2 U' Fw2 Lw F' L2 U Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 F' L' Lw Rw' R2 U' L' B' Bw Fw' F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2R' U L F' U L2 B' 3F' 2L 2R2 R 3U' 2U 2R' B 3F' D2 2D' 3U' U' L2 3F2 3R B2 L' R2 3U' 3F' 3U 2B2 2U F2 3R2 D2 R2 2U2 U2 2L 2R2 2B' L 3R' 2B2 3F D2 R' B' F2 2L2 2R2 2F' D2 2D 3U' 2R' 2U' 2R R 2D2 2B D2 2U' L2 2B2 F2 D L' 3R 2R2 R2 F 3R B 2B2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2U' 2F
*2. *3F2 2D 2L2 D' B 2U' 2B F2 2D2 3U 2U2 3R' 2R2 R2 2B 2F' 2R' B 3F' 2F' L' 2U U2 2R' 3F2 2L2 R B' U' 3R' B' 2B F 2L 3R' 2B' 3R 2R D2 3R 2B2 L' 2L' B D2 3U B 2F2 3R R 2B F2 R B2 2B2 2U' 2F' 2L' 3F2 2F' 3U2 2U' U 3F' 2U 2R2 2D' 3R2 2B R' B2 2D2 B' 2F2 U2 3R2 2B 2F F 2U
*3. *R' 2F F' 2D 3F2 2R R' U2 L 2L2 3R' R 3F F2 3R' D2 U' L' 3R2 2F2 2D F' 2D' 2L2 R D F 2L' 3R' 2D' F' L 2R R2 B2 3F 2F F2 2L B2 2L2 3R2 2R R' 2B' 3F2 L2 3F' F2 2U' L B2 2B2 3F' 2D L2 R' U' R2 F 2L2 2R' 2B2 L2 B 3F' 2L R 3U' 3F F' L2 R2 2D' 2F' D2 3U 2U' 2F F2
*4. *R' 2B' 3U' R2 B 3F' 3R2 R2 B F2 2L B' 2B' 3F2 2F F2 R' 2F 2R2 2D' B' 2F 2R U' B2 D2 2U' B' 3F 2F D2 3U2 2U U L' 2R2 3U' 2F' L 2L2 3F2 3R 2U U2 2L D' 2U' F' 2U' B' 2F U' B2 F2 2R' R2 D2 3U 3R2 B' 3F2 2F U2 B' 2F2 2D F2 R D 2D2 U2 B' R2 2F' 3R B' 2B' 2R2 2U' R
*5. *2B U2 2L 3U 2R 2D2 U 2B' 2L' 2R R2 2U 2R R2 D' U 2R2 D2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 L2 2U 2B2 L 3R2 2B2 D' 3U 2F2 F2 2L' 3F' 3R R 2U B2 2B2 D 2B' 2R' R' D 2D2 2U' 2L 3R 2R' R U 2F' 3R' U2 L U' 2B2 D' 3R F 3U2 2B 2F2 2D2 2F L B' 3F2 2L' D L' 3R 2F' U 2B' L' 2D 2L 2D 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2F' 3U2 2U' 2R R 2D' 2U' 2L2 B 3F 2F 3D 3B' D 2R' 3D 3U2 L2 3L 3R' B D' 3U2 B' F 2L' 3R 2D2 R 3D2 2B 3B2 3F' 2F' F' L 3L' 2R' R' 2D' F2 2R' R 3F 2F R2 B2 3B' 2F' F 2L' 2D' 2F2 2U U2 3F' L' 3L2 3R U' L' 2R 3B 2U2 2L' 2F 2L2 2D 3R2 2R R' 2B 2L2 2U R 3U 2R' 3B2 F2 D 2D2 2U2 2R2 3F' 3L2 3F' 3R' 2D 2U 3L' 2F 2L' 3L2 2R2 3B' 2F L' R' 2F2
*2. *2F2 F 2L 3B D' 2D2 L D 2R' B 3L D 3D' F' 2L2 D 2U' 2R2 D 2L 2F 2D2 3L 3R 2U2 3R' 2D 2L2 3F' F2 2L' R' 2U' R 3F2 3U' 2U 2B U 3R F' 2R2 2F2 3L' 3D' U' 3R' 2U2 2F L2 R2 2F' R2 3F L2 2L' 3L2 3F 3U2 B2 3F F' D' B' 3F' 3R2 3B 2U 2B' 3R 2B D 2D2 3U2 2B' 3B' F2 L 2F' 2L' 3B2 3R 3D 2U' L2 2L' D2 L' 3R2 2D2 3U B 3U' 3L' F2 3D2 L 2L' 3R' R2
*3. *L' 3U2 B 3B2 R 3B' L D2 2L2 2D L' 3L2 3R2 2R' 2D2 2R' F' 3L2 D' 3F R B2 3B2 2F' F' 3D2 3U2 3R' F L' D 3F2 F' D B L2 3R2 R' 2D' U2 2L2 F2 R2 2B2 3R2 U2 3L2 D 2F2 L' 3R2 U2 3F2 2L2 2R' 2B2 2L2 2R 3B' D' 2D' 3D2 2U' 2B 3B 3F F 2U2 L B 3D2 2U U' L' 2L 2R 3U2 3B2 2U2 3L' 2R2 D' 2B 3R' 3F2 3R2 B2 2B2 3B2 L 2F L2 D' 3U 2F 2L' 2R R' 2U U2
*4. *2R' 2D' 3D2 B' 3U2 3L' 3D 3U B' L2 3R2 3D2 B' 3F 2U2 B 3D B2 3B R F2 3U' L' D2 3D 3U' U2 2B2 2R' B 3R' 2D R' 2D' L2 2L 3R2 D' 3D' 2F' U' B' 2B' F 3R' 2R2 R 3F 2F' 2D' 3F F' 2D2 2R D' 2F2 2L B' 3U B2 3B 3F2 2F2 F' L2 D' 3U2 2U2 2L2 2U' 2B2 3R' F2 3D' B 2U' U2 2B' 2F2 U2 B 2F L' 3L2 2B 2F' 2D U 3R' D 2B' 3B 2F 2L 2U R D' 2L' 2R2 B'
*5. *3U2 3B' 3L B2 3B2 2R' 2D 3D' 3L' 3U2 3F 2D 3D' 3U 2U 3F F 2U2 2L' 3L 2U R' 2B2 3F 2F' 2D2 3B2 3U' L2 2D2 L' 3L B' D2 2U B2 D2 2L 3D2 3U U' 2B' 3D 3B 2L2 3R2 3D L 3L 2B' U' 3B R2 2B 3F2 2F2 L' 2L 2R R 2D' 3D2 3U2 U2 2B' 3F' 3L 2D 2U U2 B 2B' 2R' R D2 2F D 2R2 R2 2U2 B2 U2 F2 3D U 3L2 3F' 2F' 3D' U2 3B F2 2D' B2 2D2 2U2 2B' 3B2 3L2 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L D2 L B2 R U B' L2 F' R' B R B' D' F' L F' L U L' F D' R B2
*2. *R' B D F L F2 R2 D' L D' F U2 F2 D2 R U2 F R2 B L' D L F U2 L'
*3. *L2 U' R' U' F2 L2 F' D' B' L' B' R' U2 B' L' U2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 D' F' R2 D

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 D B L' B' U2 B U L' R' (21f)
*2. *R2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 R U2 L B' D2 B' U B L2 U' B' L' F' D U2 (21f)
*3. *R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L' R D' B' R B2 F D' F D F' U2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 Fw2 L Rw' R' Uw' Rw' D2 U' B' D2 Uw2 Rw' R Uw U2 R B' Fw2 F' L Fw2 D Fw R Fw2 Rw R Fw F2 R' U' F D Uw U B' D' U
*2. *Uw B' L' Rw2 Fw' R' B' Fw2 Uw' L D' Uw2 U Rw B2 Fw2 Rw Uw U2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw B2 U B F2 Rw' B' L' Uw' B' Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L' Rw' Uw2
*3. *D' U2 Rw' B Fw2 F2 L2 D' Uw U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' F2 U L' R U' F' L Rw D B2 Fw2 F' L Fw D2 B2 Fw2 L' Fw' F Rw Fw2 L' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Fw L Lw' U2 R' Fw' Uw' U B2 D Lw' R2 B R2 D' Fw2 F' D' Dw Uw U Fw2 Lw' D2 L2 U B' F R B' Bw' Fw F R U' L2 R' F' L R' D' Rw' D2 R Dw Uw' U Rw B2 Dw Uw Lw Rw' Uw2 Lw' R' Bw Dw2 Lw2
*2. *Uw Rw' Uw2 Lw Rw Bw' U' Fw2 F Lw' F L' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 R Fw L Lw' Fw' U2 B' Uw2 Bw Lw R' B Rw2 Dw2 U R D Uw2 U2 L' Rw R2 F' L U' L2 Fw2 L Lw' Fw Rw2 R' B Fw' D Dw2 Rw F2 Lw2 Rw Fw Lw2 Rw R2
*3. *D' Dw Uw2 U2 B Bw2 R2 F' L' D2 B' Fw L Dw2 F2 D' U B2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw Dw Uw L2 Uw2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 D' L' Bw Lw Bw2 F2 D Lw2 F' Uw2 Fw Lw2 Rw' R' B' R' Dw2 B Fw' F' Dw2 B' R2 B2 Fw F' D2 B Bw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B' R U' R' B' L' F U L2 U2 (20f)
*2. *F2 L B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L2 R' U' F R2 B2 L' B' F R U' B2 R (21f)
*3. *U B2 U F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 F' D' L' U' R2 B2 D' L' U2 (21f)
*4. *R B2 L' D2 L B2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 F D' B F2 U2 L U' R D (21f)
*5. *B2 F2 L' U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 L R B' U' F' R D L2 B2 F D2 B2 (21f)
*6. *B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R F2 L R2 F D' U2 L' R' F U' L2 B' L' (20f)
*7. *U L2 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 U B2 U2 B' F R' F' D' U B D' L2 F (21f)
*8. *L' B2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' L2 F' R B U2 R U' L B' (21f)
*9. *F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L F' L2 B U2 F' L2 R' (21f)
*10. *L' U2 L B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U L' D' B L B' L2 R U' R B2 (21f)
*11. *U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 R' U' R2 U2 F' D' B' U2 L' (20f)
*12. *R D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 R2 U' F' D U2 R' F' L2 U' F2 L R2 (21f)
*13. *F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 L' R D B' R2 F' R' D2 F2 D2 U2 (21f)
*14. *B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' L' R' D' R' B2 F2 D' (21f)
*15. *B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 B R U' L2 D' L F2 L2 B F R (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 D' F D F D' R2 U R' D F2 R' (21f)
*2. *B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' L B2 D R U' R' F (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R' B' R2 F U R2 U2 R B2 R (20f)
*4. *L2 D2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 F2 R F R' F' U2 B' R2 D L' R U (20f)
*5. *F2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' L2 U2 L' D2 R F R F2 L' R' D2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R D' B U' L' D' L2 F D2 R (21f)
*2. *B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U' F L' R2 F U' L2 D' L2 D B R2 (21f)
*3. *B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D U F2 U B' D2 R' F' D' L2 F2 R' F' L' U2 (21f)
*4. *R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D F R' B2 R2 D' U2 F' L F2 R' (21f)
*5. *U2 B2 L R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' R U' B L R2 B2 U' F L B R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B F U2 F' D' F R F2 D' F' L R' B2 U2 B' F2 (21f)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *B R2 B' R U2 F' D' F2 L2 D2 F U L F U' R' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 R' B' D
*3. *R' F2 U2 L D2 U2 L' R F' L U2 R2 D' F' U R2 B D' (18f)
*4. *B R' B D B2 D' U2 Fw2 Uw' L2 R' B Fw' F2 Rw Uw' Rw Fw D2 U' F2 Rw' Fw L2 Rw2 R F Rw2 R2 U L2 R' D' U L D2 L2 Uw' L2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B' L U' L' D2 R' U' B2 R B2 R2 U B R2 U2 L' F R U R U2 L' F2 D L'
*3. *R2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B F' D B' R' U' B R F (20f)
*4. *L' Rw2 R2 Fw' U' F Rw' F' L Fw D' Uw L2 F2 U B F' Uw' F' D2 L' D' B' Fw' F2 R' D L2 R2 Fw' F' U F' U Fw2 Rw' F' L' R' Uw2
*5. *Rw' R' D2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw' Bw U2 Fw' L' Lw' Bw2 D' Dw' Uw U B F L' Lw R2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw' R2 D F2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw L' R Bw' Dw U' Bw D2 U2 Fw2 D2 Uw B' Bw' F' Lw' F2 Lw' U2 Rw2 Fw D' Uw' U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l' r' b' u' U' L' B' U' L U' B' L U' L U' L' R' U L' R' U R B' L' B 
*2. *r u' L R' B R B L U' B U L' U R L' U L' R' U R' B U' R U' B 
*3. *b' u' L' R' U L' B' L U' B' U' L' B' R' B R B' R' U B R B' R L B' 
*4. *l r' b B' R B U L U R' B' U B' U' B U' R U L R L' B R' B' U' 
*5. *r' b U' L' U' R U R' B U L R U B U' R' L' B' R L' U L' U' B L 

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,-1) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,5) (2,1) (-4,0) (-2,0) (-2,1) (0,4) (4,1) (0,2) (4,0) (-2,4) (0,2)
*2. *(0,-4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-2,0) (-1,4) (6,0) (1,0) (6,2) (0,2) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (-2,4) 
*3. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (-3,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (3,0) (-2,4) (-1,0) (6,4) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,5) (0,4) (5,2) (0,2) (-2,0)
*4. *(4,-1) (6,-3) (0,2) (4,0) (-3,2) (3,0) (4,2) (0,2) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,2)
*5. *(0,2) (0,6) (-5,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,5) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,5) (3,4) (-3,2) (3,0) (-4,0) (3,4) (0,3) (1,0) (0,5)


----------



## Edam (Feb 3, 2009)

*2x2* - 16.43, (13.36), 21.05, 23.66, (30.36) = *20.38* - no excuse for this, its totally shocking. started off well but just went downhill totally
*3x3* (29.65), (25.44), 28.97, 27.94, 25.66 = *27.52*
*3x3OH* (2:17.72), 1:44.88, 1:51.08, (1:29.19), 1:36.78 = *1:44.25*
*5x5*


----------



## MistArts (Feb 3, 2009)

*2x2:* (4.35), (7.77), 6.99, 4.48, 5.82 = 5.76
*3x3:* 18.97, (17.43), 20.06, (25.13), 19.66 = 19.56


----------



## byu (Feb 3, 2009)

*3x3x3*

*3x3x3 BLD*


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 3, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to enter a bunch of stuff, even the ones I'm not good at, for practice.

*2x2*: 9.94, 9.81, (10.66), 9.36, (8.33) = 9.70
Ewww...

*3x3*: 30.55, 29.66, 29.00, (33.00), (24.90) = 29.73
Ugh! Terrible! But at least sub 30...

*4x4*: 2:39.55, 2:49.44, (2:13.22) , (2:57.15), 2:50.83 = 2:46.61
I'm downright terrible at big cubes. I need lots of practice for this. The 2:13 is my new PB, by the way.

*Pyraminx*:13.08, 12.03, (7.52), (17.52), 12.05 = 12.39
Really good. Especially the third solve. I don't know what happened on the fourth.

*3x3 OH*: 1:04.40, (1:20.00), 1:11.91, 1:12.69, (1:03.93) = 1:09.67
I don't practice OH. That is my excuse.

*2x2 BLD*: DNF, 1:48.31, DNF = 1:48.31
The first solve was SUPER easy. I just messed up because I tried to go too fast. Other than that, meh. Not great.

*3x3 BLD*: DNF, 9.14 DNF, 7:39.08= 7:39.08

Yessss! New PB for the second comp in a row  It's midnight now, and I have school tomorrow, but I'm happy.

On the first one the timer stopped for being +10 minutes, and I was off by two flipped edges. On the second I screwed up the corner memo and I was 3 pieces off.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 3, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.40, (7.02), 8.73, 7.63, (10.91) = *8.25*
Just got my first 2x2 about a week ago (with sq-1), haven't practiced much.

*3x3:* 19.55, (14.99), 18.09, (21.54), 16.77 = *18.14*
average.

*4x4:* (1:32.38), 1:31.27, 1:29.13, (1:16.93), 1:18.86 = *1:26.42*
Not so great, 4 solves with orientation parity. 

*5x5:* 2:09.97, 2:11.52, (2:15.96), (2:02.80), 2:09.97 = *2:10.37*
PB average, very close to pb single. 

*2x2-4x4 Relay:* 2:03.40
My first 2x2-4x4 relay 

*2x2-5x5 Relay:* 4:22.73
First 2x2-5x5 relay too 

*3x3 Blindfold:* 5:25.51, DNF-5:33.65, 3:27.40 = *3:27.40*
I didn't like how it started but the last solve was good. 

*3x3 Multi-bld:* DNS

*Square-1:* 1:18.20, (1:52.51), 1:12.05, 1:36.52, (51.42) = *1:22.26*
Less than 50 sq-1 solves ever.


----------



## VirKill (Feb 4, 2009)

*2x2x2:*
12.27,13.58,(13.98),(9.51),13.61 = 13.15 (I use my ice cube)

*4x4x4:*
2:52.34, 2:16.17, 2:33.48, 2:53.27, 2:30.41

5x5x5:

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:*
54.89, 57.86, DNF

*3x3x3 Blindfolded:*
3:15.97,2:44.32,2:55.89

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:*
*41:32.5*
Memo 29:26.4 minutes
Execution 12:06.1
Result : *5/8*

I don't know whether second try is allowed or not, but my second attempt was:
Execution 13:42.5
Result : 7/8 (one BAD DNF on 7th cube)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 4, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.82*
14.26, 13.86, 13.33, (12.30), (14.90)

*3x3x3 OH: 30.05 *
(31.87), 29.72, (27.42), 29.42, 30.57

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:24.61*
(2:28.40), (DNF) [2:37.32, 3 edges wrong], 2:24.61

4x4x4: DNS
DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## happa95 (Feb 4, 2009)

*3x3 BLD:*


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 4, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 12.14, 12.13, 11.82, (10.19), (13.02) = 12.03 not bad
4x4x4: 54.25, 53.32, 51.67, (56.55), (50.14 ) = 53.08 very fast for me
3x3x3 OH: 23.78, 23.83, 23.35, (19.42), (24.66) = 23.65 could be better


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 4, 2009)

I should start paying attention to these

*clock:* 9.39, 8.72, (8.53), 8.70, (9.42)
*avg:* 8.94
*comment:* acceptable


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 4, 2009)

*4x4x4*: 1:51.28, 1:55.55, 1:46.81, 1:50.86, 2:07.03 = *1:52.56*

I dunno how good this is, I don't do 4x4x4 much. >.<

*3x3x3*: 26.31, 26.72, 23.13, 17.59, 18.94 = *22.79*

Really shitty start, but the end saved the average and made it pretty normal for me.

*2x2x2*: 8.25, 9.00, 10.81, 6.13, 8.71

Fairly good considering I don't practice this at all. The 6 second solve was really nice too, you could see all the way to PLL.

*2x2x2 BLD*: 52.96, 1:39.58, 1:08.28 DNF

New PB! ^.^ That one was a really easy scramble.

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF

The second one was so close! I just did a 5 6 5 instead of a 5 6 8 5 at the end! Grrrrr!


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2009)

Kian Barry

2x2- 8.51, (8.34), (9.84), 8.51, 9.42 Average- 8.81	
3x3- 20.06, 20.58, (19.41), (23.51)	, 21.16 Average- 20.60	
4x4- (1:28.63), 1:32.83, 1:37.26, (1:40.86), 1:33.53 Average- 1:34.54	
5x5- 2:44.99, (2:53.23), 2:48.00, (2:33.45), 2:49.75 Average- 2:47.58	
3x3 OH- 57.42, 1:03.67, (1:07.65), (47.09), 57.70 Average- 59.60	
3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
2-4 Relay- 2:16.57
2-5 Relay- 5:13.20
Square-1- 2:28.59, 2:51.37, (1:37.88), 2:10.85, (2:53.93) Average- 2:30.27


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 4, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2: * 39.69, 28.15 (new PB!), 51.44, 31.75, 30.49
*3x3x3: * 56.06, 1:09.06 (messed up Z-Perm), 55.89, 1:16.02 (terrible: got confused and H-Perm twice when should have done Z-Perm), 1:08.08 (I'm so lame!)
*4x4x4: * 6:12.31 (messed up multiple times), 6:38.10 (grrr  ), 6:03.73 (disappointing - thought this one went well until I was the time), DNF (stopped the clock at 3:22.39 and found 2 edges were swapped  )
*5x5x5: * 12:59.00 (uuuuugghhh!! somebody kill me!), 10:18.00, 10:34.00, 8:30.28 (better), DNF (tried something fancy and it all went pear-shaped)
*7x7x7: * 39:38 (jeez, I suck at this!)
*MegaMinx: * 9:18.92, 10:59.00 (yuk!), 9:28.40 (permuting LL corners and saw that the edges were wrong  ), 8:18.71 (listening to Half-Man-Half-Biscuit improves my times)

I'm pretty sickened by the whole process - I'm getting worse despite working at all the puzzles.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 4, 2009)

Maarten Smit:
*2x2:* (4.50) (8.18) 6.58 6.58 5.46 = 6.21 *Yes! A sub-7 average! I'm so happy with this!*
*3x3:* 20.18 (22.90) 21.62 (16.34) 20.02 = 20.61 *This is pretty consistent. The 16.34 was great!*
*4x4:* 1:15.90 (O)(PLL skip) 1:21.18 (1:12.30) (1:41.18 (OP)) 1:23.18 (O) = 1:20.09 *I was hoping for sub-1:20..* 
*5x5:* 2:11.28 (2:24.72) 2:21.00 2:10.20 (2:01.22) = 2:14.16 *Yay. 2 seconds off my personal best average.*
*6x6:* (5:30.46) (4:39.10) 5:09.46 4:49.46 5:02.58 = 5:00.50 *Arghh! Though I beat my record by more than a minute (average) I wanted sub-5*
*7x7:* (7:12.00) 6:38.90 7:05.94 (6:21.28) 7:07.38 = 6:57.41 *WOW! My first sub-7 singles --> sub-7 average!*
*3x3OH:* 41.78 (38.18) (56.70) 40.42 42.98 = 41.73 *BOO... bad.*
*234* 1:47.36 *Yay! New PB! Breakdown: 6-20-81* 
*2345* 3:54.10 *Wh00t! sub-4! Breakdown: 6-19-75-134*
*2x2BLD* 1:13.02 1:48.00 37.46 = 37.46 *Yay! sub-40!*
*3x3BLD* 3:55.10 5:21.36 5:02.58 = 3:55.10 *Finally! Sub-4!*
*3x3MultiBLD* 2/2 *11:32.04* YES! My first multi blind!
*Megaminx:* 2:21.28 (3:15.54) (2:18.36) 2:20.90 2:19.64 = 2:20.61 *Nice. 3:15 was a pop (damn chinaminx, explodes every once in a while)*
*3x3FMC* 52 moves
2x2x2: U' R2 U R U2 F R U2 R' (9)
2nd pair: (z2) R' F2 R' U' R2 U R2 (16)
3rd pair: R' U2 R L' U' L U L' U' L (26)
4th pair: R' U' R U2 R' U R (33)
OLL: Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw' (43)
PLL: U F' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 (53)

R2 + R' cancels out to R.

U' R2 U R U2 F R U2 R' z2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R L' U' L U L' U' L R' U' R U2 R' U R Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw' U F' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 (52)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2009)

Same problem for Fewest Moves as last week. A good solution looked possible, but I got stuck with a safety solve.

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* *40 moves*
2x2x2: L2 B' R L D2 L2
2x2x3: D2 R D2 R' F D2 F' D'
3x cross: R2 F2 R F' R2 F
4th pair: R2 U' R U
solve a corner: D B' D' F2 D B D' F2
other 3 corners: R F2 R' B' R F2 R' B
Comments: I didn't even try looking for cancellations because sub-30 seemed possible. I just wrote this down in a hurry when I was down to just 4 corners so I'd have a safety solve. I was trying to make something work with L2 B' R L D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' R or something similar, but I couldn't get it to work in time. Another bad solve, but I'm sure this one could have been better if I had settled for it and gone for insertions instead.


----------



## Jude (Feb 4, 2009)

*Jude*

*2x2x2*: (6.02), 3.30, 3.30, (2.12), 3.61= *3.40* --> _Awesome  Apparently last week's 3.90 was not a fluke!!_


----------



## qqwref (Feb 4, 2009)

I was bored so I did a few events, haven't done one of these in a while...

*2x2x2*: 6.39 6.22 (7.07) (4.63) 6.17 = 6.26
Alright.

*3x3x3*: (18.90) 17.11 16.23 15.32 (13.81) = 16.22
All decreasing, guess I should have warmed up more. Average is bad.

*4x4x4*: 1:03.55 (54.73) (1:10.39) 1:01.00 1:03.60 = 1:02.72


*5x5x5*: (1:26.42) 1:26.98 1:30.47 (1:36.07) 1:31.92+ = 1:29.79
Nice, sub-1:30  Gotta do this in comp.

*6x6x6*: 3:09.88 3:10.81 (2:40.59) (3:33.41) 3:24.07 = 3:14.92
Ooh! The 2:40 was my first sub3 ever and this avg is amazing.

*7x7x7*: 4:39.31 4:39.17 (4:34.53) 4:46.17 (4:46.54) = 4:41.55
Fast.

*2 BLD*: 59.35 37.29 DNF = 37.29
Used 3OP, middle solve was 3-cycle and 2-cycle, and two corners misoriented.

*3x3OH*: 27.91 26.59 (25.40) (30.29) 28.62 = 27.71
Out of practice 

*234*: 1:24.72
Not bad.

*2345*: 2:51.36
Nice! 

*Clock*: (17.16) (12.97) 15.41 12.98 14.79 = 14.39
Eh, I should be better.

*Square-1*: 36.80 35.31 (1:16.09) 37.64 (31.77) = 36.58
Had to do parity twice on the 1:16 because I misrecognized an E (?) perm. Usually I just DNF those


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2009)

*2x2x2:*

(16.56), 28.18, (28.95 ), 28.17, 21.67
*average:* 26.01
comment: It's okay... I have got my 2x2 cube yesterday.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 5, 2009)

3x3x3: 17.86 20.11 17.93 17.35 19.05 = 18.28
2x2x2: 7.46 6.87 9.79 3.46 6.72 = 7.02
3x3x3_oh: 44.16 50.64 45.16 31.84 40.22 = 43.18

Rest to come later. *is tired*


----------



## PeterV (Feb 6, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: (14.58), (8.35), 8.53, 8.94, 10.99 = *9.49 avg.*
Comment: PB average (easy scrambles + 2 PLL skips helped )

3x3x3: 32.25, 30.71, (34.82), 30.50, (27.44) = *31.15 avg.*
Comment: Good average.

4x4x4: (2:37.81 (P)), 3:10.55 (OP), (DNF), 3:12.85 (OP), 3:13.22 = *3:12.21 avg*
Comment: Another PB average!

2-4 Relay: *3:55.12 (O)*
Comment: Normal time.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 6, 2009)

*2x2*
9.13 11.11 (11.78) (6.11) 8.67 = *9.64 avg*
Must practice
*3x3*
(24.67) 20.49 20.63 19.34 (18.91) = *20.15 avg*
*3x3 BLD*
DNF 5:39.17 5:49.93 = *5:39.17*
*4x4*
4:24.14 4:40.24 (3:59.44) 4:19.35 (4:50.23) = *4:27.91 avg*
I should probably practice this
*Megaminx*
(4:27.29) (7:07.46) 5:17.67 6:12.49 5:10.29 = *5:33.48 avg*
This one needs work as well. Can you say inconsistent?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 6, 2009)

*1 more chance to get events back into the weekly competition*

If 5 people vote for 4x4x4_FMC before the next weekly starts I will include it again. The same is true for all other events that got cancelled, but I don't think any of those will get 5 votes. If an event gets in, but doesn't get 3 competitors on average for the next 4 weeks it will be removed again and I won't include it again untill at least 2010

These are the events you can vote for:
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*: = 0
*7x7x7 Blindfolded*: = 0
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*: AvGalen = 1
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*: = 0
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*: Avgalen = 1
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*: AvGalen = 1
*Snake*: = 0

If you vote, please do it in a post below this one. Don't edit a previous post

My votes are listed above


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote for 4x4 FMC, 23456 and 234567.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote Snake !

would be good if some other people could too.


----------



## mande (Feb 6, 2009)

3x3:
26.71 (25.36) 27.37 (29.42) 27.20 = 27.09
Comment: Not very good.

3x3 OH:
52.45 57.11 (1:21:51) (49.49) 53.58 = 54.35
Comment: Messed up the F2L on the 3rd solve, reasonable average.

3x3 BLD:
3:57:39, DNF, DNS = 3:57:39
Comment: Wasn't in the mood to start the third one.

EDIT: I'd like to vote for match the scramble


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll vote for every event.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote for 6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD. Even though I doubt they'll make it. At least I'll try. Anyway, I'm going to keep doing them, regardless of whether they make it back in or not - that's what the fifth scramble in the averages is for, right?


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote for Match the Scramble because I think it would be fun, and 2-7 because I think it should be up there simply because of what it is.


----------



## byu (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote match the scramble


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2009)

I vote for match the scramble, 23456, 234567.

I used five 25-random-move scrambles from Cubemania:
*Match the Scramble*: (1:57.44) 1:16.30 1:41.02 (1:11.35) 1:24.83+ = *1:27.39*
I think I used to be better at this, it's still fun though


----------



## Ellis (Feb 7, 2009)

I vote-
match the scramble
2x2-6x6 relay 
2x2-7x7 relay


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 7, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 15.15, 15.45, 13.49, (12.85), (15.62) = 14.70
A good solve and a very good solve saved this. I've been feeling slow recently =/

2x2: 5.54, 5.13, (5.70), (5.05), 5.25 = 5.33
Super consistent, but no good solves, really.

4x4: 1:18.56 P, (1:04.98 P), (1:20.53 OP), 1:18.78 P, 1:17.92 OP = 1:18.42
Average, but a very good single solve in there. I want a Mefferts!

Sq-1: 47.22 P, (53.04), 48.47, 49.06 P, (40.46 P) = 48.25
Average. Nice single, with parity to boot.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 7, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I vote Snake ! would be good if some other people could too.



I vote Snake too! I'm no good at any of the others.

..not that I'm any good at the Snake either


----------



## Worms (Feb 8, 2009)

2x2x2

(3.95)
5.22
4.39
5.68
(6.01)

Average-5: 5.096''


----------



## Mats Valk (Feb 8, 2009)

*2x2:*(5,77) 5,13 4,68 5,22 (3,53) = *5,01*
*3x3:*10,81 12,81 (DNF) (9,97 non lucky) 11,77 = *11,79*
*4x4:*(57,75) 58,88 (59,71) 59,15 59,09 = *59,04*
*5x5:*1:47,63 1:42,33 1:48,30 (1:40,65) (1:49,16) = *1:46,08*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 8, 2009)

Mats Bergsten
This was a really busy weekend, cubing all day and all night.

*2x2:* 57.19, (46.93), 57.27, (64.69), 47.90 = 54.12

*3x3: *61.72, 59.83, 61.33, (57.31), (62.55) = 60.96
*4x4:* DNF, (4:28), 7:01, 5:16, 5:17 = 5:51
*5x5:* 16:52, DNS = DNF
*2x2BLD: *2:48 DNF, 2:10 DNF, 1:44 DNF = DNF
I do not manage the 2x2.:confused:
*3x3BLD:* 4:00 DNF, 3:39 DNF, 4:55 = 4:55
Had do do the last one really slow 
I had two better results today too in contest. 
*4x4BLD: *19:10 DNF, 23:19, 24:30 DNF = 23:19
Both DNF:s were very close, 3 edges and 3+2 pieces.
I also did 19:49 in Norrköping Open today, new PB in contest. 
*5x5BLD:* 39:50 DNF, 48:42 DNF, 51:07 DNF = DNF
Yesterday a 39:30 DNF in contest. But that attempt was the worst of all.

So, in all, 4 attempts both at 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD and somewhere about 
30 3x3BLD:s (with approximately 60% success) and some 2x2BLD:s as well. 
On top of that some normal cubing and scrambling and judging. I started this morning in bed with a 4x4BLD at 6:00 (am) and ended with a 5x5bld at 21:30 on tube, train and bus (9:30 pm) No wonder it was a dnf. Now let me get some sleep. But although I did not make the 5x5bld in contest I set 2 pb:s and then the silly "wr" by being two months older than last time. So I must consider this a good weekend.

Edit: I forgot to do Multi
*Multi BLD:* 1/2 13:18
Pah! In a hurry, I'll do better next week.
@Mike: yeah, but I do not go wrong when I do 5x5 blind the way I do when I look


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 8, 2009)

Bruce Norskog

I vote for 4x4x4 fewest moves. I don't think I will be able to do it every week because it takes some time.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 44 moves*
Solution: L2 B' R2 F2 L' D' R D2 R' D2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R D R D' R2 F' R' F R U F' D F2 U' F U F2 D' U' R' F' R U2 L' B L' B' L2 U2
Comment: Got a decent 2x2x3, need a better finish.
Explanation:
2x2x2: L2 B' R2 F2 L'
2x2x3: D' R D2 R' D2
F2L minus 1 slot: F2 U F2 U' F2 R D R D' R2
2 more edges and 1 corner: F' R' F R
CE-pair 3-cycle (solves 1 CE pair, leaves an edge swap and a corner swap): U F' D b2 D' F D b2 D' U' (basically, just a J-Perm that also rotates the layer)
Conjugated J-Perm to solve remaining pieces: U2 (U2 R' F' R U2 L' B L' B' L2) U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2009)

Mostly a bad week this week, with multiBLD a total disaster. But I did have a pretty good 5x5x5 BLD solve, which makes up for most of the rest of it.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 10.59, 10.44, 11.90, 8.77, 11.53 = *10.85*
Comment: I really ought to work on this some – surely I can get better than this!
*3x3x3:* 30.93, 29.02, 28.55, 19.69, 28.78 = *28.78*
Comment: I skipped a pair in the F2L of the fourth one. Such a sad average – I had a couple of 23s as warm-ups, so I was hoping for better.
*4x4x4:* 1:55.31 (O), 1:40.96, 1:40.05, 1:30.16 (O), 1:53.80 (OP) = *1:44.94*
*5x5x5:* 2:53.61, 2:45.96, 2:45.84, 2:28.41, 2:40.13 = *2:43.98*
*6x6x6:* 5:48.85 (OP), 4:53.80 (P), 5:01.15 (P), 5:42.62 (OP), DNF (39:33.64, 20:58) = *5:30.87*
Comment: Pretty bad – lots of parity hurts, and I made some big mistakes. On the BLD solve, I missed 3 inner wings, 4 obliques, and had 2 corners misoriented. My memorization wasn't working very well, I'm afraid. Bad week for really big cubes BLD.
*7x7x7:* 7:53.43, 7:33.64, 7:43.29, 8:23.77, DNF (54:11.35, 27:30) = *8:00.16*
Comment: Almost sub-8. The BLD solve was off by just 2 obliques and 2 outer + centers. That makes 6 7x7x7 BLD DNFs in a row (including the two from the latest multi attempt). I have yet to get a successful 7x7x7 BLD this year.   
*2x2x2 BLD:* 45.08, 33.34, DNF (51.34) = *33.34*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:39.13), DNF (2:39.90), 1:47.72 = *1:47.72*
Coment: I flipped two edges that I didn’t need to flip on the first one. I failed to flip two edges on the second one. Ugh.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10+, 5:28), 8:52.84 (3:38), 9:11.21 (4:10) = *8:52.84*
Comment: First one was off by 2 corners misoriented. I also ran out of time on that one – I mismemorized some of the edges at first and had to rememorize them.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:16.10 (8:47), 15:25.15 (7:51), DNF (18:54.30, 10:53) = *15:25.15*
Comment: Off by 4 + centers on the third one. The second one was wonderful! It was not as easy as my sub-15 personal best, and yet it went this fast. Probably my nicest-feeling 5x5x5 BLD solve ever.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/10=DNF* (1:00.00, 31:30)
Comment: Absolutely AWFUL! First cube was off by 3 corners mispermuted (I memorized the wrong letter for one piece); third cube had 4 edges wrong (unknown execution mistake); fifth cube had 2 corners misoriented (I unpacked the hexadecimal incorrectly – treated most significant digit as least significant digit); eighth cube was off by 4 edges and an M2 (I applied an M2 “algorithm” twice), and ninth cube was off by 3 corners mispermuted (due to recalling two images out of order). Sort of a laundry list of the kinds of things I typically miss on multi – all on a single attempt. Horrible! So what about the other cube, you say? On the sixth cube, I applied the fifth cube’s solution by accident. Since I go in reverse order, I then picked up the fifth cube and realized what I had done. I hesitated for a second, then decided to just skip the sixth cube and go back to it at the end. I was in the middle of trying to undo the fifth scramble on the sixth cube when time ran out. But despite all of this, I really think I can do 10 cubes in an hour, so I’ll probably try again next week. I must be crazy. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.38, 53.08, 1:05.58, 46.68, 55.47 = *51.74*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:22.18, 1:56.09, 1:47.86, 4:59.08, 1:38.88 = *2:02.04*
Comment: On the fourth solve, I came up with J-perm 4 times and couldn’t remember it each time.
*2-4 relay:* *2:29.88*
*2-5 relay:* *5:11.34*
*Magic:* 3.18, 3:31, 2.81, 2.28, 2.16 = *2.76*
*Master Magic:* 8.38, 4.56, 4.97, 5.84, 4.69 = *5.17*
*Clock:* 29.71, 20.47, 16.97, 22.28, 18.08 = *20.28*
*MegaMinx:* 3:06.70, 2:43.05, 3:03.72, 3:15.98, DNF (45:32.84, 22:00) = *3:08.80*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 2 corners twisted and 2 edges flipped. So close.
*Pyraminx:* 31.27, 22.36, 17.16, 33.91, 25.43 = *26.35*
*Square-1:* 54.78 (P), 46.96, 51.11 (P), 1:10.65, 50.21 = *52.03*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
Comment: See horrible solution in earlier post.

Rebecca Hughey:
*Magic:* 2.75, 3.56, 2.78, 3.81, 3.41 = *3.25*
*Master Magic:* 7.25, 6.28, 5.88, 8.33, 10.88 = *7.29*
Comment: She’s a little out of practice, and didn’t do any warm-up solves.

@Mats: I think it's funny that it takes only a little more than twice as long for you to solve a 5x5x5 BLD as it does for you to solve it sighted.


----------



## Mirek (Feb 10, 2009)

*FMC*

R D' F U2 L2 F R' D R L D2 L D' L2 B' L2 B L' F L F' U' R U L' U' R' U F' (29)
Make pre-move F' if you like.
2X2X3: R D' ....F U2 L2 F R' D R 
L D2 L D' L2 B' ...L2 B L' ..F L F' L' .F'
insert at one dot L U' R U L' U' R' U
or at two dots L D L' U' L D' L' U
or at three dots B D F D' B' D F' D'
or at four dots D B' U' B D' B' U B
Any of these insertions makes 2 moves cancel. I expected to wipe out 3 moves but no luck.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 11, 2009)

2x2- 13.61, 18.41, 9.39, 14.36, 16.36= 14.78

3x3- 34.46, 24.41, 36.77, 31.90, 27.93= 31.43

4x4-2:18.84, 2:46.34, 2:48.37, 2:54.00, 2:23.34= 2:39.35

5x5- 5:48.24, 5:57.75, 5:44.62, 5:47.72, DNF= 5:51.24
*new avg pb!

Magic- 2.06, 2.31, 2.40,1.81, 2.06= 2.14


----------



## guusrs (Feb 11, 2009)

FMC: B R D2 F B2 R' D B2 F D' F' U2 F' D2 F2 D F2 D F R' B' L2 U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' R D2 (31)

explanation
pseudo 2x2x2: B R D2 F (4)
pseudo 2x2x3: B2 R' D B2 (8)
F2L: F D' F' U2 F' D2 F2 D F2 D F (19)
LL: R' B' L2 U' L' U2 B' U' B2 L' R D2 (31)

Congratz Mirek!
Gus


----------



## maxcube (Feb 12, 2009)

*3x3 :*
1.	29.48 
2.	22.17
3.	23.43 POP, PLL skip
4.	24.61	
5.	22.93	

23.66
------------------------------------------------------

*3x3 OH:*
1.	1:22.79
2.	1:02.16
3.	56.32	
4.	1:09.06
5.	1:03.27


1:04.83
------------------------------------------------------

*2x2 :*
1.	11.18	
2.	11.72	
3.	13.48	
4.	11.43	
5.	9.69	


11.44

------------------------------------------------------

*2x2 BLD :*
1.	DNF
2.	DNF
3.	DNF

I could do it before!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 12, 2009)

*FMC:* 28 moves R' U2 F D' B' D F2 D' B' L' U2 R' B R D B2 U2 L U' L2 U B L F' L' B' L F

scramble: U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B F U2 F' D' F R F2 D' F' L R' B2 U2 B' F2

look at this start:

R' U2 F' D'. B2 L' U2 R' B R D B2

U2 L U' L2 U, L

18 moves leaves 3 mispermuted corners and one flipped in its place. come on! why does that corner have to be flipped?!?!!

Edit: I decided to run with this start, and ended up with some amazing cancellations. 

insert D F2 D' B' D F2 D' B at the . to cancel *4 moves!* That solves one corner and knocks the misoriented corner out of its spot. Then insert B L F' L' B' L F L' at the , to cancel 2 moves, making a total solution of 28 moves 

I found that skeleton in ~10 minutes, and after 5 minutes of playing with other stuff I decided to just try it. The first insertion was exhausting, since there were so many options. I could fix any 1 of 3 pieces and use any of the 3 stickers on the other piece, so it took a while, but I was bound to find a good one, and I did! The second one had me worried, I was low on time and was approaching the end of the solve without having found any more cancellations. I finally found a nice one in the last possible spot! I am so happy! This is definitely the solution I am most proud of.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2009)

Final result of the voting:

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*: ExoCorsair, Mike Hughey = 2
*7x7x7 Blindfolded*: ExoCorsair, Mike Hughey = 2
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*: AvGalen, mande, ExoCorsair, Yalow, byu, qqref, Ellis = 7
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*: trying-to-speedcube, ExoCorsair, cuBerBruce = 3
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*: Avgalen, trying-to-speedcube, ExoCorsair, qqref, Ellis = 5
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*: AvGalen, trying-to-speedcube, ExoCorsair, Yalow, qqref, Ellis = 6
*Snake*: cookingfat, ExoCorsair, msemtd = 3

Obviously everyone likes Match the scramble, 2-6 and 2-7
Because of ExoCorsairs vote for "everything" 4-FMC and Snake made 3 votes as well.

I just hope everyone that voted will also start participating so I don't have to kick out these events again.

The new competition will be up in about 30 minutes

2x2x2: 9.52 8.44 17.43 7.31 7.72 = 8.56
3x3x3: 23.47 28.25 DNF 19.13 29.06 = 26.93
4x4x4: 1:34.40 1:27.59 1:19.71 1:41.55 1:32.09 = 1:31.36
5x5x5: 2:21.27 2:29.43 2:13.83 2:18.31 2:05.68 = 2:17.80
6x6x6: 5:20.52 5:16.11 5:52.34 5:03.16 4:16.78 = 5:13.26
7x7x7: 7:09.63 6:56.84 7:14.59 7:12.08 7:02.66 = 7:08.12
2x2x2_bf: 57.36 DNF DNF = 57.36
3x3x3_bf: 5:48.69 DNF 5:24.63 = 5:24.63
3x3x3_oh: 34.69 39.77 54.33 43.53 56.06 = 45.88
234-Relay: 2:07.05
2345-Relay: 4:36.88
Magic: 1.83 1.69 2.44 1.94 2.18 = 1.98
Master Magic: 4.61 4.97 5.25 4.59 6.63 = 4.94
Clock: 17.30 19.59 15.41 22.43 18.59 = 18.49
MegaMinx: 2:49.91 3:12.69 2:56.08 3:07.69 3:02.08 = 3:01.95
PyraMinx: 25.38 12.43 12.52 15.65 12.83 = 13.67
Square-1: 1:03.02 1:05.94 59.33 1:07.25 1:08.78 = 1:05.40


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 12, 2009)

*3x3x3 =*28.69, (30.51), (27.88), 29.44, 28.71 = *28.95*
first sub-30 non rolling average, yay!

*4x4x4 = *2:55.06, (3:27.05), (2:55.03), 2:59.55, 3:16.78 = *3:03.80*

*3x3x3 BLD =*DNF, DNF, 6:39.93 = *6:39.93*
finally got one for the weekly comp

*Pyraminx =*57.38, 35.97, 15.00, 52.61, 1:55.33 = *48.65*
First time I've timed myself doing this, I have no method, the third was really lucky.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2009)

*Results week 2009-06*

*2x2x2*(23)


 3.40 Jude

 5.01 Mats Valk

 5.10 Worms

 5.31 MTGjumper

 5.76 MistArts

 6.21 trying-to-speedcube...

 6.26 qqwref

 7.02 ExoCorsair

 8.25 Ellis

 8.56 AvGalen

 8.65 kippy33

 8.81 Kian

 9.49 PeterV

 9.64 Sir E Brum

 9.70 Yalow

 10.85 Mike Hughey

 11.44 maxcube

 13.15 VirKill

 14.78 slncuber21

 20.38 Edam

 26.01 Yes, We Can!

 33.98 msemtd

 54.12 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 *(22)


  11.80 Mats Valk

 12.03 tsaoenator

 13.82 Sa967St

 14.70 MTGjumper

 16.22 qqwref

 18.14 Ellis

 18.28 ExoCorsair

 19.56 MistArts

 20.60 Kian

 20.61 trying-to-speedcube...

 22.79 kippy33

 23.66 maxcube

 26.93 AvGalen

 27.09 mande

 27.52 Edam

 28.78 Mike Hughey

 28.95 cookingfat

 29.74 Yalow

 31.15 PeterV

 31.43 slncuber21

 1:00.96 MatsBergsten

 1:04.40 msemtd


*4x4x4*(18)


 53.08 tsaoenator

 59.04 Mats Valk

 1:02.72 qqwref

 1:18.42 MTGjumper

 1:20.09 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:26.42 Ellis

 1:31.36 AvGalen

 1:34.54 Kian

 1:44.94 Mike Hughey

 1:52.56 kippy33

 2:38.74 VirKill

 2:39.35 slncuber21

 2:46.61 Yalow

 3:03.80 cookingfat

 3:12.21 PeterV

 4:27.91 Sir E Brum

 5:51.33 MatsBergsten

 DNF msemtd


*5x5x5*(10)


 1:29.79 qqwref

 1:46.09 Mats Valk

 2:10.49 Ellis

 2:14.16 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:17.80 AvGalen

 2:43.98 Mike Hughey

 2:47.58 Kian

 5:51.24 slncuber21

11:17.00 msemtd

 DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(4)


 3:14.92 qqwref

 5:00.50 trying-to-speedcube...

 5:13.26 AvGalen

 5:30.87 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(5)


 4:41.55 qqwref

 6:57.41 trying-to-speedcube...

 7:08.12 AvGalen

 8:00.16 Mike Hughey

 DNF msemtd


*3x3 one handed*(12)


 23.65 tsaoenator

 27.71 qqwref

 29.90 Sa967St

 41.73 trying-to-speedcube...

 43.18 ExoCorsair

 45.88 AvGalen

 51.74 Mike Hughey

 54.38 mande

 59.60 Kian

 1:04.83 maxcube

 1:09.67 Yalow

 1:44.25 Edam


*3x3 with feet*(1)


 2:02.04 Mike Hughey


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)


 33.34 Mike Hughey

 37.29 qqwref

 37.46 trying-to-speedcube...

 52.96 kippy33

 54.89 VirKill

 57.36 AvGalen

 1:48.31 Yalow

 DNF maxcube

 DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)


 1:47.72 Mike Hughey

 2:24.61 Sa967St

 2:44.32 VirKill

 3:27.40 Ellis

 3:55.10 trying-to-speedcube...

 3:57.39 mande

 4:55.00 MatsBergsten

 5:24.63 AvGalen

 5:39.17 Sir E Brum

 6:39.93 cookingfat

 7:39.08 Yalow

 DNF Kian

 DNF kippy33


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)


 8:52.84 Mike Hughey

23:19.00 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)


15:25.15 Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3 Multi blind*(4)


2/2 trying-to-speedcube...

5/8 VirKill

1/2 MatsBergsten

4/10 Mike Hughey


*2-3-4 Relay*(7)


 1:24.72 qqwref

 1:47.36 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:03.40 Ellis

 2:07.05 AvGalen

 2:16.57 Kian

 2:29.88 Mike Hughey

 3:55.12 PeterV


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)


 2:51.36 qqwref

 3:54.10 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:22.73 Ellis

 4:36.88 AvGalen

 5:11.34 Mike Hughey

 5:13.20 Kian


*Magic*(4)


 1.98 AvGalen

 2.17 slncuber21

 2.76 Mike Hughey

 3.25 Rebecca Hughey


*Master Magic*(3)


 4.94 AvGalen

 5.17 Mike Hughey

 7.29 Rebecca Hughey


*Clock*(4)


 8.94 Vault312

 14.39 qqwref

 18.49 AvGalen

 20.28 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(4)


 12.39 Yalow

 13.67 AvGalen

 26.35 Mike Hughey

 48.65 cookingfat


*Megaminx*(5)


 2:20.61 trying-to-speedcube...

 3:01.95 AvGalen

 3:08.80 Mike Hughey

 5:33.48 Sir E Brum

 9:55.44 msemtd


*Square-1*(6)


 36.58 qqwref

 48.25 MTGjumper

 52.03 Mike Hughey

 1:05.40 AvGalen

 1:22.26 Ellis

 2:30.27 Kian


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)


28 Vault312

29 Mirek

31 guusrs

40 Mike Hughey

44 cuBerBruce

52 trying-to-speedcube...




*Contest results*


179 Mike Hughey

170 trying-to-speedcube...

156 qqwref

148 AvGalen

102 Ellis

84 Mats Valk

83 Kian

72 MTGjumper

62 tsaoenator

59 MatsBergsten

58 kippy33

55 Yalow

54 VirKill

54 Sa967St

49 ExoCorsair

39 MistArts

36 slncuber21

35 Sir E Brum

34 mande

34 maxcube

33 msemtd

31 PeterV

30 cookingfat

25 Jude

23 Worms

22 Edam

22 Vault312

15 Mirek

14 guusrs

12 cuBerBruce

5 Yes, We Can!

4 Rebecca Hughey


----------

